# O/T car show



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

heres some car show pics for y'all.enjoy!my boy and i had a blast:wave:








jag V12
























1925 la france,and my boy


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice batch newbie!! 1st and last are really sweet! The lil dude is growing fast too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

The red 36? in the last pic is way cool. First thing I noticed was the "38 KIWI" tags. Very cool!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

and some more...








fairlane









































el torro!olds


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

and more...
















La Solo








studebaker pres








gt/cs w/cobra 289


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

and more...
1917 la france touring car








gt350








studebaker hawk








real live yenko w/427








nice buick































signed by carrol shelby gt350


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

and a few more...
custom made racer








































this thing is great!







:wave:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

kiwidave said:


> The red 36? in the last pic is way cool. First thing I noticed was the "38 KIWI" tags. Very cool!


yeah i thought you'd like that dave!that red rod is a chopped and channeled 39 chev,with air bags


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Nice batch newbie!! 1st and last are really sweet! The lil dude is growing fast too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


yeah hes a growin boy all right!cheers!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Whatzit? Some VW-based kitcar? 

VW turn indicators. Nosejobbed Sabra-style bumperettes. Fake wires. Something like '63 Chevy taillights. Don't recall ever seeing a rear-facing hood-scoop on a trunk; the thing is probably a _screamer_ in reverse.  Unless there's a minigun behind that slit to discourage pursuit. Very James Bond. 

Kinda cool, actually, except for that gimmicky taillight panel.

-- D


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

its actually a behrens,63 i think,yeah totally james bondi knew this was the one you commented on to,D.lol!before i checked.neato stuff all around


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

(Chuckle) Just keep those pix of oddities and peculiarities coming.

 So what is a Behrens - A kit? A low-production sportscar? A prototype? From where? Fiberglass or metal? What years, if any, besides '63? 

Looks to be based on a VW or Porsche (not that there was that much difference, in '63). 

A quick search online reveals another couple of pics of what may be the same example (listed as a 1963 Behrens roadster), but so far no information. Haven't had time to really roll up my sleeves, research-wise, though.

-- D


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i am afraid i know about as much as you.lol!i was chasing a toddler around,so...just thought the crew here would appreciate the pics:thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

That's a MK2 Cortina behind the 1963 Behren. My first car was one of those. Bought it when I just turned 14. Great memories!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

do ya know anything about behrens?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

No sorry that's a new one for me???


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

no worries dave just trying to find info and having no luck.i like the cortina aswell!there was a really nice corrolla wagon done up rallye style,but i ran out of pics!


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

There's a little bit of something for everyone there! But that econoline P/U is pure class! I'd drive that around, and I'm a Chevy guy!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah it was my fave


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

My gearhead friend Chuck found this link, 

http://www.city-data.com/forum/automotive/340444-talking-ugly-cars-6.html

where someone says the Behrens was a VW-based kit car, so I'm assuming it was US-made and fiberglass bodied, unless somebody knows different.

Thanks for all the great pix, Newb. The kiddo looks like a natural up on that firetruck seat. Just needs to wait until his feet can reach the pedals.

-- D


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Dslot said:


> My gearhead friend Chuck found this link,
> 
> http://www.city-data.com/forum/automotive/340444-talking-ugly-cars-6.html
> 
> ...


thats the same car!hahahaha!look at the plates!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*Same car again... more info*

May 19, 2003 Victoria Day Parade







This was our first parade with our special interest car, a custom 1963 Behrens. This car was *hand made by A. Behrens and is one of only two known to exist today. *Here you see us driving down Douglas Street in Victoria, BC just a block down from Mayfair Mall.

from: http://www.rmsretire.ca/community.html


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

I noticed. And the two pix I found at
http://carnut.com/photo/list/b/behren63.html
are the same car, also.

And the one, very nice, photo here:
http://www.californiaspecial.com/forums/vbpicgallery.php?do=big&p=2739

Same again.

Maybe it's the only survivor. Or the only one that got completed, due to the great GM taillight shortage of '64. 

-- D


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

cool!good job on the research!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Whoa. It hits me.*



>


Anybody recognize that windshield? I do.

-- D


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

?


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

the plot thickens...cool!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> ?


*Dingdingding!!!!* We have a winner!

I was thinking an earlier model:










Just looking at them, the earlier windshields _*seem*_ a bit smaller and lower to me, but it's quite likely they were the same piece of glass as the later ones.

-- D


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

*more car show pics!*

i took these today at a benefit var show for special needs kids.european and classic car show hosted by the local porsche collectors group


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

*and more...*

panoz esperante








a nice pair of lotuses


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

and a couple i missed


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Missing picture from the post 2 previous.. Some great looking cars there newbie!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Love that silver tatra. Would make a killer slot car body cuz of the awesome tail fin. Little did it's russian designers know what a powerful weapon it would be against nazi officers!!

Regarding the Behrens roadster.....lots of kit or custom roadsters use back glass from a production automobile to create a unique windshield. To me it looks different than a C1 vette windshield although very similar. neat car!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey guys glad ya liked em.the behrens was at this show too.love that tatra,i included a shot of the rear engine compartment under that big fin.scman thanks for the help!we had a blast i.ll post some pics over on the rc forum of the nitro cars they were racing too!good fun all roundoh and i added the front shot of the tatra


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

440s-4ever said:


> Love that silver tatra. Would make a killer slot car body cuz of the awesome tail fin. Little did it's russian designers know what a powerful weapon it would be against nazi officers!!
> 
> Regarding the Behrens roadster.....lots of kit or custom roadsters use back glass from a production automobile to create a unique windshield. To me it looks different than a C1 vette windshield although very similar. neat car!


look at the new shot i put in of the front slotcarman should LED it!that would be a cool resin!just sayin...are ya listenin Ujoe?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm listening!! :lol: Man.. 3 head lights.. 4 tail lights, and a shark fin too?? Bring it on!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I'm listening!! :lol: Man.. 3 head lights.. 4 tail lights, and a shark fin too?? Bring it on!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Y'know, Joe. I think that third headlight swiveled with the steering wheel to light up the curve you were entering. Heh, heh. :devil:

Or was that just the Tucker and Citroen?

-- D


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

> Y'know, Joe. I think that third headlight swiveled with the steering wheel to light up the curve you were entering. Heh, heh. :devil:


A quick web-check seems to indicate that the third eye *did* swivel in at least some of the Tatra models.

Actually that wouldn't be too hard to do. Swivel the LED right at the LED body. Run a long stiff wire from the LED, back over the chassis and into the passenger compartment. Put a piece of round lead shot at the end of the wire, and center it with a light centering spring, and -- Behold!!! The car hits the curve and moves left; centrifugal force throws the shot to the right side which swivels the headlight left into the curve. On the straight, the centering spring brings it back to straight ahead. Amaze your friends!

If you want to take it over the top, use *two* bits of shot and place them right behind the windshield. Paint them like human heads, and add shoulders of putty under them - now the driver and passenger sway left and right with the car's movements, too. :tongue:

-- D


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

:freak: Having a hard time wrapping my mind around that concept! :lol: Maybe if I had better eyes and way smaller fingers... :tongue:


----------

